# Hibernate oneToMany Not null



## Gast (12. Dez 2007)

Hallo

Umgebung:
HSQLDB, Hibernate 3, Spring 2

folgende Struktur:

Entities A,B

A hat ein OneToMany Realtion zu B mit Cascade All und notNull (siehe Mapping)

Problem:

Ich bekomme beim Einfuegen von A folgende Exception:


```
WARNUNG: SQL Error: -10, SQLState: 23000
12.12.2007 13:29:27 org.hibernate.util.JDBCExceptionReporter logExceptions
SCHWERWIEGEND: Attempt to insert null into a non-nullable column: column: BLOCKS table: LEARNMODULEBLOCK in statement [insert into LearnModuleBlock (LearnModuleBlockId, Name) values (null, ?)]
```

Mapping:

```
<list name="blocks" lazy="true" access="field" cascade="all">
      <key>
        <column name="Blocks" not-null="true" />
      </key>
      <index column="blocks_pos" />
      <one-to-many class="com.scoyo.data.content.LearnModuleBlockImpl" />
    </list>
```

Ablauf des Codes:
...
Erzeuge A
Erzeuge B
Setze Relation an A
save(A)
...

ps: Diese Exception bekomme ich auch, wenn z.B. A einfuege, B erzeuge, die Relation setze und B einfuege (Exception!)


----------



## Gast Zusatz (12. Dez 2007)

Ohne die Not null funktioniert alles uebrigens wunderbar. Die DB sieht gut aus usw.

Aber ich kann leider die not null nicht rausnehmen....


----------



## ms (12. Dez 2007)

Probier mal cascading="all-delete-orphan"

ms


----------



## Gast (12. Dez 2007)

leider das identische Verhalten...


----------



## Gast (12. Dez 2007)

Hallo,

fuer alle mit dem selben Problem...

Siehe Kapitel 21 in Hibernate Doku...

http://www.hibernate.org/hib_docs/v3/reference/en/pdf/hibernate_reference.pdf

Zusammenfassung:

Dieses Mapping wird von Hibernate nicht unterstuetzt....  :bloed:


----------

